# Brambati:"Higuain si è già rotto le palle del Milan".



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2018)

Mi chiedo se il problema sia Gattuso e come fa giocare la squadra. Mi pare strano che uno pensi così male del Milan dopo solo 5 partite, evidente non vede miglioramenti possibili


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Settembre 2018)

Secondo stipendio piu' elevato della Serie A, non gioca nel Poggibonsi ma nel Milan e gia' osannato dai tifosi. 

Quello che si e' rotto le palle sono io di questa storia che Higuain se ne va o chiedera' la cessione, cosa che ho letto anche qui nel forum. Godiamocelo una volta tanto un fuoriclasse, senza star a preoccuparsi per cose che al momento non esistono minimamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Premesso che lui dal principio sapeva di trasferirsi in una squadra costruita al massimo per lottare per la champions e quindi con difficoltà ampiamente preventivabili. Poi ha firmato un contratto con un bell'aumento (ne percepisce 9 netti). Siamo ancora a settembre. Andiamoci piano.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo stipendio piu' elevato della Serie A, non gioca nel Poggibonsi ma nel Milan e gia' osannato dai tifosi.
> 
> Quello che si e' rotto le palle sono io di questa storia che Higuain se ne va o chiedera' la cessione, cosa che ho letto anche qui nel forum. Godiamocelo una volta tanto un fuoriclasse, senza star a preoccuparsi per cose che al momento non esistono minimamente.



Appunto. Godiamocelo. E cerchiamo di fare bene. Cioè il senso di fare il Tafazzi di turno non so quale sia sinceramente.


----------



## Kaketto (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



L' avevo scritto alla seconda giornata. Attenzione perché per me e' tutt'altro che bufala.. Sono sicuro che gli sono state fatte promesse poi non mantenute per diverse vicissitudini.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Non so se sia vero, ma se lo fosse non sarebbe una sorpresa:

1) In campo sbuffa ed allarga continuamente le braccia. Ma come dargli torto?

2) Qui si parla di calcio e, obiettivamente, Higuain è un fuoriclasse assoluto che col Milan di oggi non c'entra nulla.

3) Bisogna vedere cosa gli avevano promesso quando è arrivato. Sia a livello di allenatore che di mercato.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



E' evidente che questo ci legge, e la fonte di cui parla è il forum. Onestamente, a rischio di essere bannato, sta un po' scocciando questa storia. Il fatto che Higuain sia arrabbiato può anche essere visto come lato positivo: indica che il giocatore si impegna e vuole fare il meglio possibile, conviene a lui e alla squadra. Se fosse veramente sfavato camminerebbe in campo. Quello sì che sarebbe deleterio.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Ma sopratutto, Brambati abita nello stesso palazzo di Higuain? 

Scherzi a parte (mica tanto), non vedo perchè debba inventarlo.

Lo reputo possibile, ma sicuramente darà il massimo ad ogni modo, e non dimentichiamo che Brambati è uno di quelli che aggiunge il 50% per enfatizzare qualunque cosa pur di darsi importanza.

Ci mette veemenza gratuita nel dire le cose, come direbbe Gattuso


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Ragazzi occhio che questo qui era quello che diceva che girava con il contratto del Milan firmato da Materazzi, 
lo ricordo come fosse ieri, sempre detto ad Italia 7 Gold...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



L'unico modo per non alimentare dubbi è farlo segnare e lui segnando ci farà vincere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



è dal giorno che è arrivato che sento sta storia che è stufo dei compagni..come se non sapesse che squadra era ed è il Milan oggi..

Francamente io vedo un pipita sereno e voglioso..gli sbuffi in campo li vedevo pure alla Juve..è lui così..

Poi oh. il progetto è pluriennale..sono anche stufo di questa impazienza..dopo 4 partite di campionato non capisco davvero sti discorsi..


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".


Come dargli torto visto che il gioco prevede più passaggi a donnarumma che a lui


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2018)

Non ci vuole molta immaginazione sulla permanenza di Higuain al Milan.
L'anno prossimo si farà una squadra un minimo competitiva? Higuain resta.
L'anno prossimo ci sarà una campagna acquisti low-cost? Higuain se ne va.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Settembre 2018)

Non credo ad una singola parola di Brambati, ha sempre sparato bombe per far parlare di sé. Non lo si scopre di certo oggi.


----------



## koti (25 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ci vuole molta immaginazione sulla permanenza di Higuain al Milan.
> L'anno prossimo si farà una squadra un minimo competitiva? Higuain resta.
> L'anno prossimo ci sarà una campagna acquisti low-cost? Higuain se ne va.



È così.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Anch'io vorrei rompermi le palle con 9 milioni in tasca...


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Non credo ad una singola parola di Brambati, ha sempre sparato bombe per far parlare di sé. Non lo si scopre di certo oggi.



Sono d'accordo.
Higuain sta bene al milan.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Higuaín è un signore scartato dal Real Madrid, che ha bruciato a Napoli gli anni migliori della sua carriera, e che per vincere qualcosa ha dovuto andare alla Juventus, senza nulla darle in Champions League nelle partite che contavano, così come nulla ha dato all'Argentina quando contava.
Questo signore, re dei gol al Cagliari o all'Atalanta di turno è il primo responsabile di questa situazione, prendendo d'ingaggio come prese Ibrahimovic ma senza minimamente incidere allo stesso modo.
Può andare anche domani.


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2018)

La cosa più inaccettabile di questo topic è dare credibilità a BRAMBATI.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è dal giorno che è arrivato che sento sta storia che è stufo dei compagni..come se non sapesse che squadra era ed è il Milan oggi..
> 
> Francamente io vedo un pipita sereno e voglioso..gli sbuffi in campo li vedevo pure alla Juve..è lui così..
> 
> Poi oh. il progetto è pluriennale..sono anche stufo di questa impazienza..dopo 4 partite di campionato non capisco davvero sti discorsi..



Esatto, ma poi con quanto andrà a guadagnare ci manca pure si lamenti.

Quando è arrivato sapeva che avrebbe preso il triplo di chiunque altro, quindi... era intrinseco non fosse circondato da super campioni.


----------



## Goro (25 Settembre 2018)

Potrebbe anche essere vero ma spaventarsi già da adesso non ha senso, non ci serve questo tipo di preoccupazione, già ci saranno tante difficoltà e siamo solo a fine settembre...

Higuain col suo sbuffare poi serve a fare quello che Bonucci non è riuscito a fare l'anno scorso, mettere il pepe nel sedere ai compagni o almeno provarci... Bonucci nascondeva l'insofferenza tramite i discorsi motivazionali sui social, forse Gonzalo facendolo apertamente avrà risultati migliori... meglio uno così che li mette davanti alla loro mediocrità e responsabilità con tutti i tifosi


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Per me succederà, lo dico dal giorno in cui ha firmato, ma ora è troppo presto. Personalmente non credo molto a questa soffiata.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Settembre 2018)

Normale sia così. Tutti noi lo saremmo al suo posto. Come è stato normale il fatto che Bonucci abbia retto un anno in quell'inferno.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Settembre 2018)

se è vero pazienza. ne prenderemo un altro. 
l'importante è cambiare tutti gli altri. compreso il centrocampo osceno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so se sia vero, ma se lo fosse non sarebbe una sorpresa:
> 
> 1) In campo sbuffa ed allarga continuamente le braccia. Ma come dargli torto?
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto ciò che dici ma....

1) Sbuffava anche con la Juve. 

2) Nulla da dire, ma siamo pur sempre il Milan, si spera con un progetto serio.

3) Qua c'è solo un grande punto di domanda.


----------



## Zenos (25 Settembre 2018)

Abita nello stesso palazzo ma lo ha saputo da una fonte certa?il portiere?comunque penso pure io che se non riusciamo a qualificarci in CL chiederà di essere ceduto...quindi via Gattuso quanto prima e sistemiamo questa rosa a Gennaio...


----------



## diavolo (25 Settembre 2018)

Io invece mi sono già rotto le palle di Brambati.


----------



## Salina (25 Settembre 2018)

Ma a chi date retta a brambati?questo per incesare la juve sputa veleno su tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma poi con quanto andrà a guadagnare ci manca pure si lamenti.
> 
> Quando è arrivato sapeva che avrebbe preso il triplo di chiunque altro, quindi... era intrinseco non fosse circondato da super campioni.



è una polemica vuota..rompe a tutti che sia venuto, specie ai gobbi come brambati..è dal giorno della firma che è iniziata sta roba..ricordi "Aveva una faccia da funerale"?


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo stipendio piu' elevato della Serie A, non gioca nel Poggibonsi ma nel Milan e gia' osannato dai tifosi.
> 
> *Quello **che **si **e' **rotto **le **palle **sono **io **di **questa **storia **che **Higuain **se **ne **va **o **chiedera' **la **cessione*, cosa che ho letto anche qui nel forum. Godiamocelo una volta tanto un fuoriclasse, senza star a preoccuparsi per cose che al momento non esistono minimamente.


Amen fratello... non se ne esce, deve per forza passare la linea che Higuain è incazzato, che vuole andare via, ecc... mentre poi in campo è sempre tra quelli che si fanno il mazzo di più. Le clip e le foto sui social dicono il contrario, la sua esultanza quando segnano i compagni idem, sempre ad abbracciare tutti... non mi pare l'atteggiamento di uno che si è rotto le palle... Ma poi dove sarebbe il problema? Se continua a fare un gol ogni due partite può rompersi le palle e fare l'incazzato (anche se non è vero) quanto vuole secondo me...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Settembre 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Amen fratello... non se ne esce, deve per forza passare la linea che Higuain è incazzato, che vuole andare via, ecc... mentre poi in campo è sempre tra quelli che si fanno il mazzo di più. Le clip e le foto sui social dicono il contrario, la sua esultanza quando segnano i compagni idem, sempre ad abbracciare tutti... non mi pare l'atteggiamento di uno che si è rotto le palle... Ma poi dove sarebbe il problema? Se continua a fare un gol ogni due partite può rompersi le palle e fare l'incazzato (anche se non è vero) quanto vuole secondo me...



E' il mio stesso pensiero, si vuole creare il caso anche dove non c'e'. Io dal canto mio mi godo un campione dopo anni di Matri, Destro, Luiz Adriano e Kalinic, poi chi si vuole rovinare il fegato faccia pure


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è una polemica vuota..rompe a tutti che sia venuto, specie ai gobbi come brambati..è dal giorno della firma che è iniziata sta roba..ricordi "Aveva una faccia da funerale"?



E' ovvio che sia un po' infastidito, in fondo è passato da probabile vincere la CL a lottare per parteciparvi.

E' senza dubbio una retrocessione, ma direi che il bonifico a fine mese gli faccia dimenticare ogni cosa, altrimenti non veniva, non era obbligato, era soltanto forzato, diciamo.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Settembre 2018)

Sono abbastanza perplesso. È vero che i risultati non sono arrivati, ma ha segnato 3 gol nelle ultime 3 partite. E non è che non gli sia arrivata mai la palla in area. L'altro giorno ha preso anche un palo da ottima posizione, è stato murato davanti al portiere così come col Cagliari, insomma, le occasioni ce le ha avute finora. È in difesa che ne stiamo prendendo troppe, ma l'attacco (anche grazie a lui ovviamente) gira abbastanza bene


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Onestamente non mi stupirei.M è ancora troppo presto per preoccuparcene,non avrebbe senso.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



io ho letto addirittura qualche milanista dire : "higuain non c'entra niente con questa squadra,meglio per lui se se ne va" cioè,anche il milanista medio si è provincializzato,non se ne esce piu.


----------



## sacchino (25 Settembre 2018)

Come dargli torto


----------



## Controcorrente (25 Settembre 2018)

Abbiamo "virtualmente" più punti di Roma, Inter e Lazio giocando mille volte meglio. Sono tutti progetti fallimentari? O forse, come sempre, i conti si fanno a gennaio/febbraio? Sono onestamente sconcertato da questo pessimismo...

Il Milan, giocando le stesse partite, potrebbe con un po' di fortuna essere a punteggio pieno. Non lo siamo perché dobbiamo ancora crescere tanto, certo, ma voglio vedere la coerenza di tutti quelli che stanno facendo il funerale se arriviamo alla sosta invernale sopra squadre che ritenete "progetti vincenti con allenatori geniali"..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".


Plausibile, non sarei affatto sorpreso. Se ne andò dal Napoli perché i compagni di squadra non erano all’altezza. Se non arriva gente di spessore, l’anno prossimo va via di certo. Non resta in questa squadra, allenata tra l’altro da un mediocre che si rintana nella sua metà campo anche con l’Atalanta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Abbiamo "virtualmente" più punti di Roma, Inter e Lazio giocando mille volte meglio. Sono tutti progetti fallimentari? O forse, come sempre, i conti si fanno a gennaio/febbraio? Sono onestamente sconcertato da questo pessimismo...
> 
> Il Milan, giocando le stesse partite, potrebbe con un po' di fortuna essere a punteggio pieno. Non lo siamo perché dobbiamo ancora crescere tanto, certo, ma voglio vedere la coerenza di tutti quelli che stanno facendo il funerale se arriviamo alla sosta invernale sopra squadre che ritenete "progetti vincenti con allenatori geniali"..



e ma occhio a dire la verità


----------



## danjr (25 Settembre 2018)

me le sono rotte io, figuriamoci lui. Questa squadra non ha mentalità, non ha qualità, non ha futuro... lo ha capito Bonucci e lo ha capito Higuain, che non per nulla vengono da una compagine dove la mentalità vincente è tutto.
p.s. Higuin è fortissimo, in questa squadra è l'unico giocatore di livello, ma non è Ibrahimovic, che riusciva a caricare su di sé degli scarponi come Nocerino.


----------



## sunburn (26 Settembre 2018)

Quali sono i tempi di recupero?


----------



## EmmePi (26 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex calciatore ed ora opinionista su 7Gold, ha parlato del Milan e di Higuain:"Posso dirvi che si è già rotto le palle del Milan, è stufo. E' una notizia che posso darvi per certa, abito nel suo stesso palazzo. Ho avuto questa notizia da una fonte serissima, e non vi dimenticate che fui il primo ad annunciare il passaggio del Pipita al Milan".



Pure io mi sono rotto le palle di questo Milan e non prendo 9 milioni + bonus, anzi PAGO pure per vederne le partite!



PS: Anche la mia è fonte certa, le mie palle "abitano" nelle mie mutande....


----------



## Manue (26 Settembre 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Abbiamo "virtualmente" più punti di Roma, Inter e Lazio giocando mille volte meglio. Sono tutti progetti fallimentari? O forse, come sempre, i conti si fanno a gennaio/febbraio? Sono onestamente sconcertato da questo pessimismo...
> 
> Il Milan, giocando le stesse partite, potrebbe con un po' di fortuna essere a punteggio pieno. Non lo siamo perché dobbiamo ancora crescere tanto, certo, ma voglio vedere la coerenza di tutti quelli che stanno facendo il funerale se arriviamo alla sosta invernale sopra squadre che ritenete "progetti vincenti con allenatori geniali"..




Ma tu sei contento di sapere già che ogni partita del Milan sarà sofferta fino alla fine? 
E non per mediocrità della rosa, perchè secondo me è discreta, ma per scelta tattica...

Sei contento di vedere il pallino del gioco sempre in mano agli avversari? 
Eri contento domenica scorsa, dopo il gol del pipita, di assistere all'atalanta costantemente nella nostra metacampo? 
Di vedere i difensori che se la passavano tra loro finché non costretti al lancio sul pipita?

Noi abbiamo i punti che abbiamo grazie ad Higuain, non al gioco spettacolare che dal mio punto di vista è meramente difensivo e NON spettacolare.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Settembre 2018)

Certo.


----------

